# Milos Vujanic



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

I hate to post this here, but I am too lazy to look it up and translate the information to English, but
Does anyone know when Milos is going to be returning to play?
I know he was injured but didn't know how long he was going to be out. I can't wait to see him and Navarro in the Backcourt for Barca! Two of my favorite players on my favorite team what is there not to like.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

As you mentioned in your post, Vujanic is playing for Barca, what exactly are you looking for?

Stuart


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

What is his deal? I hear that he won't be playing in the States, but was regarded as one of the best overseas for a while? What is this guy's deal?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

sheefo13 said:


> What is his deal? I hear that he won't be playing in the States, but was regarded as one of the best overseas for a while? What is this guy's deal?


 Scared to be exposed


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

No, playing behind Nash and Barbosa is "his deal."


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

froggyvk said:


> No, playing behind Nash and Barbosa is "his deal."


 If he would have came over when he initially was supposed to and was as "GOOD" as advertised he would be playing the JC role in NY instead of being a throw "in" in the deal to get Kurt Thomas to Phoenix. That stated he must not be as good as advertised if he doesnt think he couldnt beat out Barbosa :rolleeys:


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

BEEZ said:


> Scared to be exposed


That's pretty much the truth. I remember hearing all this hype, and then I saw him in the Euroleague tournament, and the Olympics and I don't think his game would translate to the NBA well. He's smart for not coming over. Stay in Europe instead of catching a brick like Kutulay last season.


----------



## DavidBlunkett (Nov 1, 2005)

juan carlos navarro is the bomb but at his age i think his nba dream is over,he`s definitly the best guard in the euro leagues

every time he launches a 40ft 3pter the crowd scream out "LA BOMBA" it`s like his signature move,he can show definitly robert horry what clutch is all about


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

By return, he means that Vujanic is seriously injured. He tore his anterior cruciate ligament a few months ago.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

i hear that vassillis spanoulis is the new eruopean hot property, is this true?


----------



## Stockalone (Oct 6, 2005)

CrackerJack said:


> i hear that vassillis spanoulis is the new eruopean hot property, is this true?


No not really he played pretty well at the european champoinships, but although he play at Panathinaikos one of the best teams in europe right now he´s not one of the big properties in europe.
He played a few good euroleague games yet but lat season he just averaged 15 points in the uleb-cup the second best international competition. Java Lakovic or JR Holden are the better guards in europe, at their level theirs only navarro and basile (if he´s healthy).


----------

